

Show HN: My weekend project: Play Zork on Twitter - dgouldin

In an homage to Andy Baio (http://waxy.org/2004/03/infocombot_for/), I've created a twitter bot wrapper for dumb frotz. To begin or restart a game of Zork, tweet "@playzork play zork".<p>The code powering it all is open sourced at:<p>https://github.com/dgouldin/twinfocom<p>Since twitter will not allow duplicate tweets, you can prefix your commands with any number of periods or delete your previous duplicate command tweet.
======
dgouldin
Aaand looks like I went over twitter's daily tweet limit. I didn't know that
even existed. Its api says statuses/update is not rate limited. Oh well, it
was fun while it lasted ... :)

~~~
dgouldin
The rate limit has been increased a bit but still remains. So, the bot is up
for now, but it's not really a solution, just a temporary fix. Go get your
nostalgia on while it lasts! ;)

------
ChuckMcM
Personally I think it was a cool hack, makes me wonder if there is an
operations infrastructure idea in there somewhere. Tweet out to all your
servers "hey get the latest update now." :-)

